# Why do people have children?



## Kope (Aug 3, 2022)

They are weird and annoying just get a pet.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 3, 2022)

Since they want to continue their legacy.
Since Children are just a combination of their father and mother's traits.
You will tend to have similar personalities to both.

To you they might seem like a waste of space and resources.
Having someone to dedicate your life to. Might give your life more meaning.
People have different reasons for having children in general.


----------



## Kope (Aug 3, 2022)

I wouldn't say a waste of space, but with how the world is right now I just don't see the reason.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 3, 2022)

Ask your parents and hope the answer will be different.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 17, 2022)

2 paraphrase Sheldon Cooper: ''ALL PEOPLE ARE SLAVES 2 THEIR BIOLOGICAL URGES!''


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2022)

Personally I don't like pets lol.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 6, 2022)

Some people have kids just because they're bored, or because they think it's what they're supposed to do.  They're just following the life script that tells them to become an adult, get a job, move out of their parents' house and find someone to reproduce with.

I guess some people really WANT to be parents, and that's cool for them.  I think a lot more people are realizing they really don't WANT kids, and that parenthood is optional. . .so they choose not to.

I'm one of those.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 9, 2022)

I have never wanted kids, even since I was a kid.  Seeing my friends with younger siblings, and having to deal with my younger cousins just made me realize I didn't want to take care of kids.  Never had any interest in babysitting, rarely played with dolls.  The idea of "playing house" with dolls just bored me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2022)

RIP Kope. 

Towards the thread. I wouldn't actually mind one day having bambinos, but I'm gay so I suppose it is less likely to happen. 
That and some days I feel like I barely drag myself through life lol.



MaelstromEyre said:


> I have never wanted kids, even since I was a kid.  Seeing my friends with younger siblings, and having to deal with my younger cousins just made me realize I didn't want to take care of kids.  Never had any interest in babysitting, rarely played with dolls.  The idea of "playing house" with dolls just bored me.



Think of all the confusing questions children ask. 
Now think of all the equally confusing answers you, as an adult, can give them. >:}


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 9, 2022)

It's instinctive.

Every person who decides to have children is the child of someone who had a reproductive urge of some kind. If people didn't want kids (in some sense) we would die out as a species.

That sounded way more intelligent in my head. But yeah, people get broody because they come from a long line of breeders. We inherited it.

I don't want kids but whenever I see a puppy or kitten or babyish animal I think how nice it would be to adopt one (even when I should not.) People see babies and think of how nice it would be to have one, I guess.


----------



## Smityyyy (Sep 10, 2022)

_If _I were to adopt kids, it would be later in life. Probably after I’ve done what I needed/wanted and want something more. But I’d really only ever consider adopting a teenager. Both because being older I wouldn’t want to take on a younger kid, and because teenagers are frequently overlooked in the system. 

Never really gotten the appeal of kids, though. Have never once wanted one. Some time long ago, almost had a kid but it didn’t work out. I guess some people like having a family… or passing on their genes. It is natural, after all.


----------



## BSporn (Sep 14, 2022)

I mean, I like kids. I'm the godfather to a 6 yearold and the uncle to two nephews and enjoy spending time with em. So my wife and I are gonna start trying to have kids. 

 Not really that complicated honestly.


----------



## Inafox (Sep 19, 2022)

Well if no one had children, I think then you'd figure out why


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 19, 2022)

I asked my mother why people want children and she said "That's a damn good question..."


----------



## Mambi (Sep 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> They are weird and annoying just get a pet.



Oh COURSE my "kittens" are weird and annoying, they're *my* kittens! That's why I love them!!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm a mother of two. My son is 13 and my daughter is 11. They are the best part of me, they are my world. I live for them, I breath for them. Having them in my life is the best decision I ever made. 
Having children is a very personal thing. You either want them or you don't.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 19, 2022)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I'm a mother of two. My son is 13 and my daughter is 11. They are the best part of me, they are my world. I live for them, I breath for them. Having them in my life is the best decision I ever made.
> Having children is a very personal thing. You either want them or you don't.


I’m not a parent but I am an uncle. While I don’t think parenthood is for me, learning about my sister being pregnant with her first child helped a lot in healing after my dad passed away.


----------



## vickers (Sep 19, 2022)

Babies are very cute, just like kittens and puppies to me. I can't have biological children and I never really wanted to anyway, but I find that taking care of a living being can indeed be very healing. When my cat gave birth I kind of obsessed over the kittens and I think that's the closest to parenthood I'll ever get haha. I guess there is some sort of parental instinct guiding most people, which is why we get joy over taking care of pets as well.

I think that most people find children's curiosity and inquisitiveness to be annoying, but not me... I love it when kids express interest in topics like science and literature, it reminds me of myself when I was first learning about the world. Explaining scientific concepts to them is always fun, and if I ever became a parent that would be the reason pff


----------



## Filter (Sep 22, 2022)

Family life, to leave a legacy, to teach them things and watch them grow, to continue the genetic line, or sometimes just because that can happen when a man and a woman have sex.

I wouldn't mind starting a family someday, but only with the right person. This is one of those things that could be really awesome, really difficult, or a combination of those two depending on the circumstances and my spouse's personality, so I don't take it lightly. The kids in my extended family are great. I wish more were like them. If I find somebody I want to have kids with, and we're both on the same page, then I'm all for it. If I never meet somebody like that, or if we can't or shouldn't for some reason, I'm fine with not having any.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

Somebody has to perpetuate the species I suppose.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Sep 25, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Ask your parents and hope the answer will be different.


A'ight, here goes.
I was born the youngest of four.  Only daughter, three older brothers.
Momma was Catholic Irish, Papa Cherokee.
Guess what my relationship with Momma was like?
I was expected to marry, and then pop-out as many children as possible.  Because that was what Momma wanted/desired/expected, and she made g-damned sure 'I' knew it.
I've hated her from practically my first cognizant thought.
I am not a Brood Mare, or Breeding Bitch.  Not to anyone.
Slather on the fact I choose to have a hysterectomy, right before joining the military.  (My Menses was too heavy, and it caused me trouble even as a Civilian, trying to enjoy sports.  I knew I could never become a Marine suffering under that physical stress, and to be honest:  I never wanted to become preggers, and then 'Enjoy' the feat of pushing out children.  Just,,, 'Ick!')
So, not everyone views reproducing and raising young in the same way.
Momma and Papa had four children.  My three older brothers have also married and reproduced more.
Humanity is not suffering for a lack of population, and I never felt any guilt for adding to it.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Sep 25, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> _If _I were to adopt kids, it would be later in life. Probably after I’ve done what I needed/wanted and want something more. But I’d really only ever consider adopting a teenager. Both because being older I wouldn’t want to take on a younger kid, and because teenagers are frequently overlooked in the system.
> 
> Never really gotten the appeal of kids, though. Have never once wanted one. Some time long ago, almost had a kid but it didn’t work out. I guess some people like having a family… or passing on their genes. It is natural, after all.


Adoption.
That, I have given serious thought about.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Sep 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh COURSE my "kittens" are weird and annoying, they're *my* kittens! That's why I love them!!


Both my Doggo and Catto think the same!
They have me well trained!
;-)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Sep 25, 2022)

vickers said:


> Babies are very cute, just like kittens and puppies to me. I can't have biological children and I never really wanted to anyway, but I find that taking care of a living being can indeed be very healing. When my cat gave birth I kind of obsessed over the kittens and I think that's the closest to parenthood I'll ever get haha. I guess there is some sort of parental instinct guiding most people, which is why we get joy over taking care of pets as well.
> 
> I think that most people find children's curiosity and inquisitiveness to be annoying, but not me... I love it when kids express interest in topics like science and literature, it reminds me of myself when I was first learning about the world. Explaining scientific concepts to them is always fun, and if I ever became a parent that would be the reason pff


Funnily enough?
I have zero problem with children, per say.  I've been a Babysitter, Nanny, Tutor, Instructor, Friend and Confidant to literally over a hundred in this life.  I am fascinated (and enjoy being reminded of just why/how 'Life' matters and should be appreciated), by their experiences living it.
While I never wanted to endure the challenges/responsibility of raising a person from birth to adulthood, I honestly don't mind helping others, from time-to-time, so long as I can still return to my own little abode and unwind/relax/not-stress about such responsibilities!
Does this make me cheap? 
I hope not.
While I am a strict disciplinarian, and suffer no fool no matter their age, I'm also very affectionate/loving/supportive, particularly if the other is young and still finding their own way in life.
Holding a baby?  Looking down into their wide eyes, grinning and extending my hand/fingers, and they grasp one, and latch-on?

::melts....::

The world needs good people to manage it.

All the Gods/Goddess' know, far too many only want to pillage it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Isn’t the answer a bit obvious? The fundamental purpose of our existence is to reproduce in order to sustain our species. That’s about it.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 10, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Isn’t the answer a bit obvious? The fundamental purpose of our existence is to reproduce in order to sustain our species. That’s about it.


~ THIS ~


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Gem-Wolf said:


> ~ THIS ~


Ye like if one can’t even figure out the most basic, primitive principal then there’s something wrong with them.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 11, 2022)

No regrets having my two!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 11, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Ye like if one can’t even figure out the most basic, primitive principal then there’s something wrong with them.


I just don't want to, honestly.  There's nothing about having kids that appeals to me, and kids deserve to be raised in homes where they are loved and wanted, not a regret or a "mistake" from an accidental pregnancy.

People who genuinely want kids and are able to raise and provide for them should, though.


----------

